# Propane Genius??????????



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2007)

I rely on the feedback from all you great members, I've been looking at this propane monitoring device called the Propane Genius. Anyone ever used this device?

http://www.grilllovers.com/Ecommerce...791591&keycode=


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that gadget but it got me thinking ... 

Being a liquid gas why couldn't you measure the gas bottles contents by gauging the bottles difference in temperature? I may be wrong but it would seem that where the gas sits the temperature would be lower than where the gas isn't sitting. 

Seems to me if I remember right when I was teacing physics there was a plastic strip of material we used in the labs that could sense such as change in temperature and simply change color from red to green or maybe it was blue.

I'll have to find out what it was - Damned CRS!



Guess they've already figured this out here's a product that does just that:

http://www.wdrake.com/walterdrake/Sh...070300&Affid=4


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Debi you are the bomb, I just ordered that magnetic strip for me and a buddy! Thanks for the 411.


----------



## jon3000 (Jul 22, 2007)

you are right Debbie, and the easy way to find that line is to pour a cup of boiling water down the side of the tank and then feel with your finger. Where it suddenly gets cold is the top of the gas that is left. A full tank is about 30 hours, half is about 15, 1/4 is about 7.5 etc...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Works for me!


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a lot of devices over the years and the best I ever invested in was extra tanks! No fuss, no worry. 

What good does it do one to know that their tank is too low to cook a meal on Sunday evening? And, who wants to pay for a fill up when there is still usable gas in the tank?

I run my tanks dry, switch them and then fill them. And I do not run out.

BTW, the magnetic strip works on temperature. As propane is used the process of the liquid converting to vapor causes the liquid to cool. Top of the liquid is a well defined area due to the temperature difference between the liquid and the gas and is easily sensed on the outside of the tank.

Cheers!


----------



## navyfe (Jul 22, 2007)

I use one of these.  Have had no issues.  Picked it up at Lowes for about 17.00 - I also saw them at wally world.

http://www.flameking.com/


----------

